# Uber driver hookup stories? do they exist



## Nick781

Let's hear them!


----------



## DocT

Yes they do. There are several threads about it here at UP, unless they've been deleted.

Why not start your thread with one of your stories.


----------



## Trafficat

Lil Cindy hooked up with a driver... then deleted the story. He wasn't creepy like all of those other drivers... or was he? We will never know why that story vanished.


----------



## Uberingdude

Trafficat said:


> Lil Cindy hooked up with a driver... then deleted the story. He wasn't creepy like all of those other drivers... or was he? We will never know why that story vanished.


Or why LilCindy vanished in the peak of her trolldom.


----------



## brick656

Friend of mine picked up a young lady at the airport and took her to her hotel. She was in town for a wedding. They had some great conversation while on the way to the hotel (traffic was terrible due to construction). He gave her his business card and she texted him after the rehearsal dinner and invited him to her hotel.


----------



## SadUber

Nick781 said:


> Let's hear them!


I'm working on it, LOL. Actually I have been working on it since I have started driving Uber. Still no luck though.


----------



## heynow321

SadUber said:


> I'm working on it, LOL. Actually I have been working on it since I have started driving Uber. Still no luck though.


bad plan. great way to lose access to the platform and/or get false rape charges filed against you.


----------



## SadUber

heynow321 said:


> bad plan. great way to lose access to the platform and/or get false rape charges filed against you.


Nope! I'm gonna get a dash cam.


----------



## heynow321

SadUber said:


> Nope! I'm gonna get a dash cam.


won't protect you. they can easily say once he was inside my place/his place i changed my mind and he raped me. not to mention you're going to get chronically low ratings from creeped out women.


----------



## Johnydoo

Oh Yes, they do!
The one's I heard about are sitting in jail right this moment facing 25 years to life.

Check out this "dedicated" website, you will be amazed: Whoisdrivingyou.net

http://www.whosdrivingyou.org/rideshare-incidents#sexualassaults



brick656 said:


> Friend of mine picked up a young lady at the airport and took her to her hotel. She was in town for a wedding. They had some great conversation while on the way to the hotel (traffic was terrible due to construction). He gave her his business card and she texted him after the rehearsal dinner and invited him to her hotel.


Your "friend" needs to check out this site:
http://www.whosdrivingyou.org/rideshare-incidents#sexualassaults


----------



## Cableguynoe

Uberingdude said:


> Or why LilCindy vanished in the peak of her trolldom.


Since they're both from Minnesota, maybe she's the one that kept interrupting saduber when he was trying to talk to nola


----------



## RynoHawk

Johnydoo said:


> Oh Yes, they do!
> The one's I heard about are sitting in jail right this moment facing 25 years to life.
> 
> Check out this "dedicated" website, you will be amazed: Whoisdrivingyou.net
> 
> http://www.whosdrivingyou.org/rideshare-incidents#sexualassaults
> 
> Your "friend" needs to check out this site:
> http://www.whosdrivingyou.org/rideshare-incidents#sexualassaults


Need one called "Whosridingwithyou" as well.


----------



## Johnydoo

RynoHawk said:


> Need one called "Whosridingwithyou" as well.


Lmao! 
They need one called "Who is Riding You"


----------



## corniilius

Don't know if it's related to Uber, because I wasn't signed on to the app at the time, but I have regular relations with some random girl I picked up one day. I had to work a little for it, but we're both happy. **** buddies FTW!


----------



## unPat

http://jalopnik.com/&%[email protected]!*ing-uber-and-lyft-drivers-is-apparently-a-thing-1612858479


----------



## Uber Crack

I had 3 drunk Pax invite me in to see their new pool and asked if I'd like to skinny dip with them. Nice pool! Had to decline the skinny dip though. Not worth it.


----------



## Rakos

Uber Crack said:


> I had 3 drunk Pax invite me in to see their new pool and asked if I'd like to skinny dip with them. Nice pool! Had to decline the skinny dip though. Not worth it.


Hey UC...is there something...

That your not telling us...8)

Rakos


----------



## Nick781

Yeah and I'm pretty sure its illegal to do anything with a drunk person even slightly


----------



## Rakos

Nick781 said:


> Yeah and I'm pretty sure its illegal to do anything with a drunk person even slightly


Plus you won't like yourself in the morning...8)

Rakos


----------



## Uber Crack

Rakos said:


> Hey UC...is there something...
> 
> That your not telling us...8)
> 
> Rakos


I'm a professional!


----------



## Abraxas79

brick656 said:


> Friend of mine picked up a young lady at the airport and took her to her hotel. She was in town for a wedding. They had some great conversation while on the way to the hotel (traffic was terrible due to construction). He gave her his business card and she texted him after the rehearsal dinner and invited him to her hotel.


I hope he got a tetanus shot before his "rendezvous" . Perhaps it is just me, but any hook up after just meeting someone for the first time (Apart from a prostitute) immediately would get my mind to thinking how many other hook ups this one has had. Condoms are not 100% protection either. A slight tear in the fabric exposing your flesh...... Its like playing Russian Roulette.


----------



## Michael-MS

This thread is way more of a downer than I thought it would be.


----------



## PTUber

unPat said:


> http://jalopnik.com/&%[email protected]!*ing-uber-and-lyft-drivers-is-apparently-a-thing-1612858479


Link is broken


----------



## Zee786

Never happened while doing uber but when I used to deliver pizza, I mer a 'kind' and 'generous 'lady'.


----------



## dirtylee

Ya, it's definitely happenned. I already had a pax grab my thigh this week.


----------



## Rakos

There's no messin with the driver in my car...

Butt...there have been a couple of friendly hands...8)

I just ignore them and focus on driving...

That makes em crazy...

I'm an old married monkey... 8)

Rakos


----------



## brick656

Abraxas79 said:


> I hope he got a tetanus shot before his "rendezvous" . Perhaps it is just me, but any hook up after just meeting someone for the first time (Apart from a prostitute) immediately would get my mind to thinking how many other hook ups this one has had. Condoms are not 100% protection either. A slight tear in the fabric exposing your flesh...... Its like playing Russian Roulette.


A Tetanus Shot prevents the disease Tetanus, which is transmitted through cuts or puncture wounds in the skin. Tetanus affects nerves and causes severe muscle spasms.

It is not an STD.


----------



## SadUber

Here's one thing I've learned, there's no such thing a 5 star female rider that's gonna arrive drunk and start making advances on me. In some ways, I'll might feel a slight disappointment when my female pax is 5 stars.


----------



## lesh11

A few weeks back, I had a passenger pass out in the back seat. I am driving along, then I feel hands gently touching my shoulders.
I leaned forward and said loudly, "Hey, are you OK?".
After a few seconds he said "I am not where I thought I was, and I thought you were Melissa."

I told him the Melissa was much cuter than me, he agreed that Melissa is adorable.

That's the best I've got, some guy touched my shoulders.


----------



## chamomiami

dirtylee said:


> Ya, it's definitely happenned. I already had a pax grab my thigh this week.


he keep your number?


----------



## NoDay

brick656 said:


> A Tetanus Shot prevents the disease Tetanus, which is transmitted through cuts or puncture wounds in the skin. Tetanus affects nerves and causes severe muscle spasms.
> 
> It is not an STD.


Some people are into some really weird stuff. There are some out there that like robots. Maybe the pax had a rusty robot inside and wanted the driver to be involved. You've got to protect yourself from STD and general infection.

After all I don't think latex will help with tetanus where rusty robots are involved.


----------



## SadUber

brick656 said:


> A Tetanus Shot prevents the disease Tetanus, which is transmitted through cuts or puncture wounds in the skin. Tetanus affects nerves and causes severe muscle spasms.
> 
> It is not an STD.


Depends on what kind of hook up you're talking about. A few years ago I was biking around a lake when a fisherman standing at the banks cast a rusty hook right into my ear! I had to get stitches and tetanus shot!


----------



## dirtylee

chamomiami said:


> he keep your number?


No way.


----------



## Bluebird97

I get a couple of male pax trying to make advances on me nearly every day. I'm not "hot" and I don't want the attention. I feel like I need a sign on my forehead that says, "Sorry, not into hookups."


----------



## ThatCaliGuy

Would a tetanus shot help for rusty trombones?


----------



## Uberingdude

Michael-MS said:


> This thread is way more of a downer than I thought it would be.


 I am feeling the same way about my indecent exposure thread


----------



## Nick781

Bluebird97 said:


> I get a couple of male pax trying to make advances on me nearly every day. I'm not "hot" and I don't want the attention. I feel like I need a sign on my forehead that says, "Sorry, not into hookups."


How does someone make an advance on you in the car while driving???


----------



## Easykiller

Picked up 4 girls. One in front seat rubbing my thigh. One in the back seat gave me a unsolicited breast display and another one in back seat played tonsil hockey with me upon drop off. This was all in the same trip Quite a ride.


----------



## Rakos

Easykiller said:


> Picked up 4 girls. One in front seat rubbing my thigh. One in the back seat gave me a unsolicited breast display and another one in back seat played tonsil hockey with me upon drop off. This was all in the same trip Quite a ride.


Ewwwweee... Sounds disgusting....8O

How do you justify the "clean up fee"...?

Rakos


----------



## Bluebird97

Nick781 said:


> How does someone make an advance on you in the car while driving???


Hitting on me, trying to hold my hand (front seat sitters), asking for my number, trying to make plans, talking about how well they would treat me, lingering in the car long after arriving at their destination. Creepers.


----------



## Lissetti

Nick781 said:


> How does someone make an advance on you in the car while driving???


Sitting in the front seat. Literally putting their arm over my shoulders, stroking my hair, side hugging me.......

Fortunately their friends in the back usually pull them back off me. Some male pax think it's hot though when their companion in the front seat pawing all over me is their drunk hot girlfriend.

I'm a girl too......so yeah they are entertained


----------



## Curmudg

No happy ending - but - picked up passenger, on way to destination, asks me if I want to find some where to park - I politely say, no, how about at your front door. Approaching building, asks again, can we find some place to park. I politely say, no happily married, ...

He seemed very disappointed walking into his apartment (alone). LOL - my wife asked, "was he gay"? I thought about it, I don't think so, just really drunk... WTF - of course he was gay, I've been really drunk, but have not wanted, not once, not even a little....


----------



## Rakos

Curmudg said:


> No happy ending - but - picked up passenger, on way to destination, asks me if I want to find some where to park - I politely say, no, how about at your front door. Approaching building, asks again, can we find some place to park. I politely say, no happily married, ...
> 
> He seemed very disappointed walking into his apartment (alone). LOL - my wife asked, "was he gay"? I thought about it, I don't think so, just really drunk... WTF - of course he was gay, I've been really drunk, but have not wanted, not once, not even a little....


My personal experience...

Is gay guys always tip me better...

Butt... I'm never sure if its....

Because I'm male...OR...

That I'm a monkey...8)

Rakos


----------



## RamzFanz

Several nice shoulder rubs. Didn't take the bait.


----------



## Disgusted Driver

Got motorboated once and invited inside. Her husband was in the back seat smiling, want no part of that craziness. I try to shut things down before they even start by mentioning my fiancee, gives them something else to talk about and we don't go there, not that that many people are interested.


----------



## Nick781

Lissetti said:


> Sitting in the front seat. Literally putting their arm over my shoulders, stroking my hair, side hugging me.......
> 
> Fortunately their friends in the back usually pull them back off me. Some male pax think it's hot though when their companion in the front seat pawing all over me is their drunk hot girlfriend.
> 
> I'm a girl too......so yeah they are entertained


That is pretty ****ing weird. I mean if you were flirting with them it would be okay but just too weird to randomly do that.... do you drive naked maybe?


----------



## Lissetti

Nick781 said:


> That is pretty &%[email protected]!*ing weird. I mean if you were flirting with them it would be okay but just too weird to randomly do that.... do you drive naked maybe?


No I'm just young, I'm told I'm cute, and Seattle is a very liberal, Pro- LBGTQ city. Saying something negative against LBGTQ up here is just as bad as saying the "N" word


----------



## VictorD

Easykiller said:


> Picked up 4 girls. One in front seat rubbing my thigh. One in the back seat gave me a unsolicited breast display and another one in back seat played tonsil hockey with me upon drop off. This was all in the same trip Quite a ride.


Must have been! Too bad your mother had to ruin the dream 5 minutes later so you wouldn't be late for school.


----------



## Bman1974

Had a guy offering $40 to give me head. Pulled my other weapon at him to leave my car. Does that count?


----------



## Nick781

Lissetti said:


> No I'm just young, I'm told I'm cute, and Seattle is a very liberal, Pro- LBGTQ city. Saying something negative against LBGTQ up here is just as bad as saying the "N" word


*puts arm over you* so what are your plans for today?


----------



## Rakos

Had one when the pirates were here...

Car full of lady pirates...

While I was driving one of the girls...

From the backseat...

toyed with my earlobe...

And I determinedly kept looking forward...

Refusing to acknowledge the musings...

That just makes them crazy...8)

When I opened the door to let them out...

Each one in the back gave me sly smiles...

Butt...no one fessed up to the deed.. 

I smiled and said Goodnight Ladies...8)

Rakos


----------



## corniilius

I'd rather chase dollars then ass. Why make $50 when you can make $150.


----------



## Rakos

corniilius said:


> I'd rather chase dollars then ass. Why make $50 when you can make $150.


Yup...when I'm workin... I'm workin...

Smiles are great... Butt...money talks...8)

Rakos


----------



## corniilius

Bman1974 said:


> Had a guy offering $40 to give me head. Pulled my other weapon at him to leave my car. Does that count?


sometimes a bj is a bj


----------



## Rakos

Bman1974 said:


> Had a guy offering $40 to give me head. Pulled my other weapon at him to leave my car. Does that count?


You definately didn't get screwed...

In that transaction...8)

Rakos


----------



## Lissetti

Nick781 said:


> *puts arm over you* so what are your plans for today?


Lol did I mention all were liquored up and these are always post club rides? In the 2 times that happened with male pax, their friends immediately yanked him off me a yelled at him. Never has an actual account holder tried any of this. Only their liquored/ high friends. ( Marijuana is legal here in Seattle.)

I do get hit on by pax. But the aggressive pawing only happens post club.


----------



## DelaK

Nick781 said:


> Let's hear them!


I picked a bartender chick after her shift and she was hammered. She tried to get me to go up to her apt and she was very persistent. I had a massive hard on lol but I didn't go. It just didn't feel right plus I'm married. That's only happened to me once in my whole two years of driving but I'm overweight and not that attractive. But I think if your a good looking dude you would probably do quiet well for yourself if you had game.


----------



## Nick781

DelaK said:


> I picked a bartender chick after her shift and she was hammered. She tried to get me to go up to her apt and she was very persistent. I had a massive hard on lol but I didn't go. It just didn't feel right plus I'm married. That's only happened to me once in my whole two years of driving but I'm overweight and not that attractive. But I think if your a good looking dude you would probably do quiet well for yourself if you had game.


True that is a situation drivers should avoid. That can lead to rape charges EASILY.


----------



## Mikek999

corniilius said:


> I'd rather chase dollars then ass. Why make $50 when you can make $150.


Don't sell yourself short! You're definitely $200 man ***** material!


----------

